# Fried Cabbage and Bacon



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sowsage
  posted some delicious looking cabbage and bacon awhile back. Ever since then I have had the munchies for it. Yesterday at my favorite Amish market they had whole heads of cabbage for $0.49 a piece. Couldn't pass that up  especially since I just finished off a new batch of bacon. 

Diced up  the last lbs. of belly bacon I found in the freezer yesterday and about a half pound of bacon ends from my new run of buckboard. 







Adding some onions, gotta have onions right?







Time to add a nice big head of cabbage cut up in bite size pieces. Added it to all the bacon , onions and bacon grease, also added some salt, coarse pepper and red pepper flake to taste. 






All finished up just in time for my wife getting home from work. I took the day off after being at a football game and drive home until 3am.  Had to try a taste and its pretty good. I think later I will give it a go with eggs like Sowsage did in his post. 






thanks for looking!, nothing fancy here but sometimes simple food hits the spot!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks good from here! Sometimes i add onions as well, nicely done!


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 15, 2019)

Perfect for my keto diet


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2019)

nursewizzle said:


> Perfect for my keto diet


Hey cool, We have been on keto since last April. All my cooks fit it. I make my own rubs for it as well. Check out my post of the German Fauxtato Salad w/ homemade bratwurst patties on Swiss and rye chaffles. :) all keto


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks good.  I haven't made that for a while.  I think I know what's for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 15, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Hey cool, We have been on keto since last April. All my cooks fit it. I make my own rubs for it as well. Check out my post of the German Fauxtato Salad w/ homemade bratwurst patties on Swiss and rye chaffles. :) all keto



Yeah I was just looking at that, we just got a waffle maker yesterday to try chaffles


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 15, 2019)

looks like a nice meal,


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2019)

My mouth is awash with flavors from that post. Wow. Going to have to make this soon. Like!


----------



## Little-m (Nov 15, 2019)

Yup, nice combo.  I add 1/4 cup of chicken broth for a bit of added flavour.

Mark


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Yup, nice combo.  I add 1/4 cup of chicken broth for a bit of added flavour.
> 
> Mark


Yep that’s a good add, I sometimes add some too.


----------



## Little-m (Nov 15, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Yep that’s a good add, I sometimes add some too.



Its great that you make it from fresh.  We usually grab a ready cut bag of cabbage that includes shaved carrot and a couple of other things.  Still turns out pretty good though.

Mark


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm sure that was great. We are having a quick version of Halushki Saturday night. Fried Cabbage and Onions with Bow Tie Pasta. Not Keto Friendly but a family favorite for generations...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 16, 2019)

JC222, Looks deliciuos!


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice job LIKES
Richie


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks good.  I haven't made that for a while.  I think I know what's for dinner tomorrow.



Thanks for the inspiration.







I decided to go the  smoked sausage route.  Turned out awesome!

cabbage
smoked sausage
sweet onion
splash of red wine vinegar 
couple pinches of sugar
a few shakes of  Worcestershire sauce
red pepper flakes
black pepper
a little chicken broth


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 411792
> 
> ...


Looks great!! Smoked sausage is awesome with it. I’m thinking about trying it with crumbled breakfast sausage next.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 16, 2019)

Next time I'm doing bacon and smoked sausage.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 1, 2019)

I love fried cabbage.  A drizzle of your favorite vinegar over your portion definitely adds character.


----------

